

Deploying Microservices to AWS at Gilt: Introducing ION-Roller - asianexpress
http://www.infoq.com/articles/gilt-deploying-microservices-aws

======
fdomig
> [https://github.com/gilt/ionroller](https://github.com/gilt/ionroller)

This does (currently) return a 404.

~~~
Fiadliel
We plan to release the software in early June, but the article was published
in advance of the release.

I've put a public repository at the location to make this clear, we'll update
it soon.

------
cchernashki
great stuff!

